
Hospital computers across England shut down by ransom cyberattack - nirvanis
https://www.rt.com/uk/388115-nhs-hospitals-cyber-attack/
======
fauria
It has been targeted to various Spanish companies as well:
[http://elpais.com/elpais/2017/05/12/inenglish/1494588595_636...](http://elpais.com/elpais/2017/05/12/inenglish/1494588595_636306.html)

------
jitl
Many dupes of this story today

